# Would The World Be Better & Safer Without Islam?



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Islam and it's three branches  of Sunni, Shia, Druze seem to be the main instigators of strife in the world today, not only amongst themselves, but towards all infidels. So would we have a better, happier and safer world if their was no Islam. I think there is a viable solution.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

You left out the christians. They cause their fair share of strife and always have. Fact is, if they hadn't been so determined to wipe out Islam several centuries ago, we wouldn't be in this fix with them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

Let's not forget Israel's bombing of the Palestinians last summer, as well as war crimes committed by the Israelis during this last attempt at "mowing the grass."


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

Let's just say "the world would be far better off without any religion."


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Thats a BIG amen. brother!


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> You left out the christians. They cause their fair share of strife and always have. Fact is, if they hadn't been so determined to wipe out Islam several centuries ago, we wouldn't be in this fix with them.



That was the 11th century & The Crusades, but Christians have not been a cause of world wide chaos since, unlike Islam.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

You really believe that? Then you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

What about the Serbs?


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Let's not forget Israel's bombing of the Palestinians last summer, as well as war crimes committed by the Israelis during this last attempt at "mowing the grass."



The Jews and Israel have not been responsible for world wide terror or atrocities. Are you saying that present acts committed on behalf of Islamic ideology is justified because of perceived war crimes committed by Israel? You gotta be kiddin me.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What about the Serbs?



The Serb Croat thing was regionalized and not world wide.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon with respect, Zionism has been and is culpable of acts of terrorism, whether or not classified as world wide. No, I am not suggesting Islamic terrorist acts are justified by Israel's war crimes. I am attempting to insert balance into what I perceive as anti-Islam bias.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon, at the beginning of your thread you did not actually use the phrase world wide terrorism, but asked if the world would be safer without Islam. I believe my remarks addressed the question as it was written.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lon with respect, Zionism has been and is culpable of acts of terrorism, whether or not classified as world wide. No, I am not suggesting Islamic terrorist acts are justified by Israel's war crimes. I am attempting to insert balance into what I perceive as anti-Islam bias.



How can you possibly insert balance when Islam has been the primary cause of International terrorism and violence for the past decade and then some. Christians and Jews are not preaching Death to America/ Death to Infidels/Death to Islam. As an American Atheist I am considered an Infidel and  that gives me cause for concern on two counts.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Here's my solution.   How about systematic elimination of all Mullah's  & Ayatollah's since they are the interpretors of Islamic teachings as well as negotiations with the West and do not represent the wishes or even best interests of the people. Leave the Imam's since their main function is leading prayer.  I'm Talking Covert Assassination.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> Here's my solution.   How about systematic elimination of all Imam's & Ayatollah's since they are the interpretors of Islamic teachings as well as negotiations with the West and do not represent the wishes or even best interests of the people. Leave the Imam's since their main function is leading prayer.  I'm Talking Covert Assassination.



There are 1.6 billion muslims.  Are you suggesting all should be 'disposed of'?


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lon, at the beginning of your thread you did not actually use the phrase world wide terrorism, but asked if the world would be safer without Islam. I believe my remarks addressed the question as it was written.



My apologies, I should have made my post more clear. Her is part of my post "Islam and it's three branches  of Sunni, Shia, Druze seem to be the main instigators of strife in the world today. I guess strife was not sufficient.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

We are no better than HITLER if we were to practice worldwide assassination of any group.  No thanks.  I don't know the solution but I know about Hitlers "final solution".


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There are 1.6 billion muslims.  Are you suggesting all should be 'disposed of'?


 I didn't say all.

Of course not, but the Ayatollahs and Mullahs are responsible for interpreting the ideology and promoting ideas that run contrary to most Muslims wishes, and they are the ones that must be eliminated. Imam's primary function is to lead prayer and they can stay.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Let's just say "the world would be far better off without any religion."



For sure


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We are no better than HITLER if we were to practice worldwide assassination of any group.  No thanks.  I don't know the solution but I know about Hitlers "final solution".



C'mon Jim I am talking about just the Mullah's and Ayatollah's who  are no better than Hitler, not the general population of Muslims'

.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> C'mon Jim I am talking about just the Mullah's and Ayatollah's who  are no better than Hitler, not the general population of Muslims'
> 
> .



Ok....and the entire Islamic community is going lie down and be nice, huh?  Get real, a new and more determined leader would emerge and it would be a major draw for more followers anxious to be martyrs and to join their 71 virgins.  No thanks.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> C'mon Jim I am talking about just the Mullah's and Ayatollah's who  are no better than Hitler, not the general population of Muslims'
> 
> .



And the christians say its gods job to judge. If you even START there, where will it end?


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok....and the entire Islamic community is going lie down and be nice, huh?  Get real, a new and more determined leader would emerge and it would be a major draw for more followers anxious to be martyrs and to join their 71 virgins.  No thanks.



What do you think the entire German community would have done if England had been successful with their assignation attempts on Hitler?


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

There would have been another step up and keep it going. Hitler had a LOT of true believers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Let's just say "the world would be far better off without any religion."



:iagree:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2015)

3hf said it for me.  Do you think Himmler, Goring, Bormann, Goebbels, Hess to name only a few would let that control go?


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Let's just say "the world would be far better off without any religion."



I believe that religion, in _all _of its forms, from the earliest shamanism, right up through Scientology, has been the worst thing that ever happened to mankind. It spreads ignorance, and is divisive by its very nature. Assassination isn't the key, education is.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 3hf said it for me.  Do you think Himmler, Goring, Bormann, Goebbels, Hess to name only a few would let that control go?



Their control was only as good and lasting as Hitler allowed, Don't forget that Hess flew to The UK to seek a peace agreement and was imprisoned until the end of the war.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I believe that religion, in _all _of its forms, from the earliest shamanism, right up through Scientology, has been the worst thing that ever happened to mankind. It spreads ignorance, and is divisive by its very nature. Assassination isn't the key, education is.



Thank you.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 20, 2015)

Lon said:


> That was the 11th century & The Crusades, but Christians have not been a cause of world wide chaos since, unlike Islam.



You're letting the Christians off too lightly Lon. 

I am a Christian and I am painfully aware of the way that the followers of Christ have over the centuries twisted his teachings for worldly reasons, leading to bloodshed and death on a large scale. That said, I do not believe that the world would be a better place if Jesus had never lived.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> You're letting the Christians off too lightly Lon.
> 
> I am a Christian and I am painfully aware of the way that the followers of Christ have over the centuries twisted his teachings for worldly reasons, leading to bloodshed and death on a large scale. That said, I do not believe that the world would be a better place if Jesus had never lived.




The world is better for ANY person who preaches love and understanding. Too bad so many find ways to turn it to hate.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Let's just say "the world would be far better off without any religion."



Actually, none of the world's religions [that I know of ] are the problem...._the problem_ is the people who use religion as  weapon for power-wealth-glory.


----------



## Lon (Jul 20, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Actually, none of the world's religions [that I know of ] are the problem...._the problem_ is the people who use religion as  weapon for power-wealth-glory.



Religion is the problem. The people follow the dictate of the religious leaders, The Pope for Catholics, Mullahs & Ayatollah's for Muslims & varied and sundry leaders and clergy of other faiths that can incite the masses.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 20, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Actually, none of the world's religions [that I know of ] are the problem...._the problem_ is the people who use religion as  weapon for power-wealth-glory.



Exactly, and they know how to use it. Kind of like "Guns don't kill people. People do". At least the gun doesn't tell you who to hate.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm very grateful for that!


----------

